# Confused about lighting...



## bveister (Aug 9, 2011)

So my 29 gallon tank has been up for about 3 months now and things are going great but the plants I have in there are starting to look a little discolored. I've upgraded the standard bulb to one of those aqua glo plant growth bulb but your supposed to have at least like 2 watts per gallon so I was thinking of upgrading to a fixture with two light strips in it. Am I doing the right thing here? Thoughts and opinions welcomed!  

-Blake


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

You have the right idea. A twin bulb t5 light fixture with plant bulbs will make a big difference. T5 being a size of bulb... When purchasing bulbs look for something between 5000k-6700k (k=Kelvin, most bulbs will say on the packaging). If you have a petsmart in your area they have Aqueon fixtures that will fit your tank for $70 ish. Plus they come with bulbs already set up for plants. 

Are you using any plant fertilizers, dosing chemicals?


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Sooo many variables that you have to specify before giving you an answer.

What kind of plants are you trying to grow?
Dims of the tank?
What does the planting scheme, aquascape look like?
what kind of fish will be stocked?
Are you trying to grow foreground?
Are you going to prune every other day?
Plans for CO2?
Do you have a fert dosing regiment planned?
Substrate?

2 T5s over a tank that small can cause you a lot of headache and the plants you want to grow may not need it.. It's a lot of light and without CO2 you may have an issue with algae..

Once you have those questions in your head answered then we can drill down into the lighting needs. That said, 1 T5 VHO with a good reflector will probably be adequate.


----------



## bveister (Aug 9, 2011)

I've been watching the tank since I first made this thread and nothing has changed. Actually it doesnt look that bad so I dont think I'm going to change anything. If it ain't broke... but thanks for the imput guys. I always appreciate the help!


----------

